# Best LED lighting



## Cagepride (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey guys!
I am trying to find the best LED lighting for a planted aquarium. Looking to do low to medium plants!
I have a 3 foot deep tank, so it's hard for light to penetrate all the way down. From what I have read, I will need to combine 2 different led light fixtures. 
I currently have "USA Satellite Pro". What other light system should I get also?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

I like the goalsun led lights on amazon cuz the can really have a nice spread due to their flood light design. Their penetration is OK


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

MH are nice too if you like a $400 hydro bill


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Might want to check out the American Aquarium Products website.

They have some truly excellent articles on all kinds of things, including lighting; everything from the differences between T8, T5 and T2s, compact flourescents, MH and sodium lighting, along with some very interesting stuff on LEDs. Not horribly technical but it's involved and thorough. I found it helpful to understand what the heck I might or might not be getting with any given fixture.

I just invested in the GroBeam LEDS they sell, I'd been saving up for some time to get them. AAP's price wasn't all that bad until the exchange rate kicked in of course - it's just brutal right now buying from the US. Hoping the fixtures work out as well as I hope they will.


----------



## jordie416 (May 14, 2016)

Depends on your budget. Here are top 4 IMO

1)Kessil (highest price, best build quality can grow any plant)
2)Halo (similar to Kessil, cheaper build quality but better colour saturation than Kessil)
3)Finnex planted +(Great for growing plants all plants at 20 inches or less)
3)Satelite +pro (a bit stronger than Finnex but not worth price )


----------

